# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Jac and Joseph

## alohachica82

I've just been looking at all the old videos of Jac and Joseph. It seems ridiculous that they didn't end up together. Maybe when Rosie Marcel decides to leave they will bring Joseph back!

----------


## Smellena

thats what im hopeing! or that just joesph comes back! i was so sad when he left. :'(
luke roberts isnt doing any acting stuff at the moment is he?? so maybe he might come back at some point....i think thats just my wishfull thinking  :Smile:

----------

